

Pitching Hack: It’s Not What You Said, It’s How You Made Them Feel - vijayjeyapalan
http://blog.clarity.fm/pitching-hack-its-not-what-you-said-its-how-you-made-them-feel/

======
shanellem
I couldn't agree more. The same thing goes for social media. I think this rule
is pretty universal.

